# Flame-faced Tanager (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Apr 3, 2020)

Here's another colourful beauty from NW Ecuador. Tanagers are just the most stunning family of birds aren't they!

In case anyone is interested I just posted a portfolio from my photo shoot in NW Ecuador - HERE - https://bit.ly/2V0bUfW

Cheers everyone!

Glenn







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/250 sec
Exposure compensation: -1/3
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 3, 2020)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here's another colourful beauty from NW Ecuador. Tanagers are just the most stunning family of birds aren't they!
> 
> In case anyone is interested I just posted a portfolio from my photo shoot in NW Ecuador - HERE - https://bit.ly/2V0bUfW
> 
> ...


Your portfolio:
Incredible pictures of incredible birds ! Absolutely smashing quality !
More, please !!!!!!!!


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2020)

Beautiful bird. Great shot. Well done, Glenn.


----------

